# My display was destroyed!



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mother nature kicked my ass this morning. A cold front moved through Colorado and with 40-60 MPH winds, everything either came down, or I took it down to keep from blowing away.

GRRR!!! Ill have to wait for the front to blow through and rebuild in the next day or 2.

I will however take early winds rather than the 2 ft of snow we had on the 30th last year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh no! That happened to you back in 2008 too!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That sucks, big time . Will be thinking of you , hope it all works out by Halloween. Good luck to you!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That front is supposed to be here tomorrow. I took most of my stuff down to. I guess I will see my damages when I get home from work. Good luck getting everything back together.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I feel your pain! I had my annual halloween party on the 16th and we do a walkthrough half outdoors and half indoors and it so happened that a cold front came through NJ with 40-50 MPH wind gusts. I had to be outside all day tethering things down and doing my best from keeping everything in it's place but still had to take a few things down cause it was so bad. Mother nature never seems to play nice in October.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep the same front hit us here in Greeley...ripped my tent I was using for part of my haunt and bent the hell out of it. Looks like i'll be spending the rest of the week building a tunnel to replace it....


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Weather is always the biggest problem to any home haunter... I know how you feel. good luck getting everything back up though, you can do it!


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

We took down most of ours at 7:30 this morning to protect it from the storm that was expected to come through today. It's now midnight and we have thunderstorm warnings complete with lightning & hail of all things. I hope my tombstones & zombie set will survive the night. If the fence gets damaged it will just add to the character of it. It's brand stinkin' new so little wear and tear won't kill me. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed though.
Sorry about your haunt- hope you get everything put back together ok.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was in the process of setting up my display this week and when I saw the wind start I quit. The weather the rest of the week is looking good though.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

we have supposed 70 mph winds coming today I'm headed out to take a few things down for the day


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That sucks Turbo. I hate the wind! At least it wasn't vandalism causing the damage.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

We got slammed early this morning. 60 mph winds ripped through the St. Louis area (and my front yard) around 3:30 this morning. Luckily I had taken in my Styro tombstones yesterday evening. My skellies and reaper weren't out yet (whew!).

The wind took the lid off of the crypt and the crypt off of the pillars it was sitting on. My two cemetery columns that were staked into the ground with 8" inch spikes went face first into the dirt too.

All in all the damage is repairable. It's just the time to repair them that's in short supply.

On the sunny side, we're supposed to have beautiful weather for the rest of the week including Halloween.

Seems like everyone's taking a hit this year in one way or another. Oh well, the chances we take I suppose.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I feel your pain. I'm beginning to think Mother Nature is anti-Halloween. We get wind, rain, wind and more wind every year for the month of October.  Right now it's nice, 75 degrees for the last few days, but still windy. Yesterday one of the 10x10 tents blew completely out of the ground and almost went over my neighbors fence, and it was staked down. The ground is so soft from all the rain that the stakes aren't holding. It's now back in place, tethered to the large carport and they are sandbagged down. Every year, as I'm setting everything back up for the fifth time, I ask myself why I keep doing this to myself..lol. Good luck having to redo everything. I know it's little consolation while you're outside busting your butt, but just know that you aren't alone!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree on mother nature being against us. My pro haunt opened a week later this year due to flooding.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Winds predicted today to be in the 40's and 50's (MPH) no redeux today. 

Halloween day is supposed to be 68 and calm. Just have to scramble the latter half of this week to get it back together.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like everyone is getting the weather we had last week. If it makes you feel any better, its sunny and clear today and is supposed to stay that way through the weekend!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I've learned not to set up my canopy until the day before the party. I've spent too much money and time on repairing it when I set it up the week before. The winds always come this time of year.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

We have also been dealing with the windpocalypse. This storm system is huge. I didn't sleep well last night because I kept checking on things. The warning goes until 7 pm tonight, but then it says it will be windy tomorrow as well. Very nervous. 

I'm sorry about your display. The good news for the east coast members is that the storm is supposed to lose some steam before it hits you.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

The last day to build before my double shifts, and the f'ing wind is killing me .... Grrrrrrr . Ok done whining back to work.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Even though I live in Southern California, I can feel your pain. We get this lovely weather effect known as the Santa Anna Winds 



. Its to the point where I no longer set up much of a display until the day of or, if I'm brave, the day before Halloween.


----------



## Rocky666 (Oct 15, 2010)

That same storm ruined my weekend. We got 4.5" of rain while at a cabin in Sonoma County  We had to leave early for fear of the river floating the house away!


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm watching NCIS LA right now and scrolling across the bottom of my screen is a tornado watch & high wind advisory until 3:00am. All the inflatables came down the other day in anticipation of the storm that came through- I'm debating taking down the tombstones, fence and zombie set for the night. We're expecting stormy weather until Thursday when it's supposed to clear up for the rest of the week and the 31st is supposed to be perfect for the TOTs.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We had a cold front move through and tremendous storms with multiple tornados to the east of us.
The wind blew down part of the neighbors fence. I was worried about the only prop I have out right now but it survived.

Sorry you got blown-away.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

So I was going to rebuild today but then heard on the weather report that Friday is supposed to be windy again. Oh what to do.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear the wind damaged your props. Hope you have time to fix things.


----------



## wallwalker (Oct 27, 2010)

That truly Sucks, We have the wind up here in Michigan yesterday and today, just hopes it calms down before this weekend and I'm praying that it will be a nice weekend weather wise.................


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

My tent held in the mad mid Michigan winds. Got very little built as my day was spent strenghing and repairing wind damage. Hopefully I can get a bunch done Friday before work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

We had the wonderful 50 mph winds yesterday with gusts up to 70. I pulled almost everything in yesterday morning. The high wind continued all night along with a few inches of heavy wet white crap. 40 mph winds today along with more white crap, but then everything looks good! 

Good luck to everybody dealing with all this crazy weather!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I feel your pain.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

We opted to leave the zombies up overnight which I found out at 7:30 this morning was a mistake- perhaps. It was in shambles all over the driveway. <sigh> So I got the husband and elder teen out of bed to help me finish taking it apart safely and we put it all up against the house between the house and car we aren't driving right now. What a pain. Though to look at the bright side after everything was put up we decided the zombies would look better in a different area but we didn't want to take them all apart to move them- so now we can just put them back together in the new spot. 
Still- what a pain. Thankfully the rest of the week is supposed to be nice so tomorrow I'm taking the day off from decorations and on Friday & Saturday we'll get it all put back up. Tonight- more tornado warnings/watches and severe thunderstorm warnings so I'm just going to try to forget about it. At this point I've done all I can to protect everything and whatever happens- happens.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Must be an every 2 year thing. 

Wind storm came through last night and destroyed everything. All my fences will now need repair. I was already behind in my setup, now this.

Might be time to hang it up and just trick or treat with the rest of the neighborhood.

Its getting to the point of not being worth it anymore.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Turbophanx said:


> Must be an every 2 year thing.
> 
> Wind storm came through last night and destroyed everything. All my fences will now need repair. I was already behind in my setup, now this.
> 
> ...


Oh. I hope not. That makes me sad. I'm so sorry for your display. Maybe people here could help give you ideas to modify some things that might help? Or maybe set it up just a few days before? Such a shame. October winds are just cruel. How high were the winds?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:frownkin: Awww Turbo....don't do it!!! It sucks that things were destroyed...but you know $hit happens....Come on! Get out there and do your best to salvage what you can. I got completely rained out last year! Like monsoon rains...and a bunch of my props were ruined....but I didn't give up...I was out there, soaking wet...(angry like a wet cat)...but still I had trick or treaters come. You have no idea how wonderful you are to those little people who dress in costume and come to your haunt...I bet there would be loads of little broken hearts if you throw in the towel...count one right here. Please don't quit...We haunters never throw in the towel....
Pleaaasssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I feel your pain. Take a while to be sad & pissed.



and then fix it....you know why you do this...you love it...the kids love it....you can fix it.

You might consider switching to a wood fence. We get horrible winds here, too. A pvc fence would never last.
I'm so sorry. I know that sad, mad, hopeless feeling. It will pass. Its okay to wallow in it for a while. Stupid October wind.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

I feel your pain. Our displays are always very limited because of time, expense, the usual suspects ... and WEATHER. Last year Storm Alfred blew through New England, two months after Hurricane Irene, and took our power, water, phone service and ... my job. Happened the night of my daughter's Halloween party and they just finished their movie when BOOM! BOOM! out go the lights.

The ironic thing is, wife and I were lightly discussing the merits of buying a generator following the Irene / CT Light and Power debacle, to which I pointed out, "This only happens once every 25 years or so." Boy, did I eat my words! Two months later ...

Look at it this way: Do you have Trick or Treaters in your neighborhood? A lot? Do your kids still go out? Do the kids enjoy what you do? If so, there's your answer. Weather happens. So does adulthood. Enjoy the kids while they're kids because eventually none of us will have the strength or means to do this. It's a pain sometimes, yeah, I have a kid who loves to plan but not participate, so I wind up doing most of it. You have to use the fun vs pain ratio as your measuring stick here.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

TurboPhanx, I know your pain, I had a tornado rip through my area last year about a week and a half before Halloween last year, and lost quite a few props and had minor damage to portions of my roof. I had neighbors from as far as two blocks down bring me back my tombstones. Everyone around here knows my setup, and they all pitched in to help me recover some of my props. I also had members of our forum offer aid and condolences afterward, and I was touched at how caring people can be to people they really don't know, but are happy to help for the spirit of Halloween!! Remember why you do it, and how much joy and anticipation the little ones get out of it!! If I can help in any way, or if you need anything that I can offer please feel free to pm me.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really sorry to hear of this recurring misfortune but don't give up. The Halloween's with good weather more than make up for the bad ones that come along every now and then. This is one of the reasons I put very little out until Halloween day. Weather and potential vanadalism are just two things that make us haunters fret. I choose not to lose anything to either of them. If the weather is going to be crap on Halloween, I can then decide what, if anything to display. I'd rather scramble to get things out than risk losing it. As much as I'd love to set up and leave my display out for 3-4 weeks, I just won't risk it. Never been let down yet.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We always have wind here in SA but every year when something has been knocked down we have put it back up and learned how to secure it better. The Dreadknight and myself are pretty happy that we have had 2 storms blow through this year and we haven't had to fix anything. Think of having to fix it as a learning experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I would feel the same way Turbo, and I'd need the rest of this year to let my spirits regenerate. Just have yourself back in the game next year.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> You might consider switching to a wood fence. We get horrible winds here, too. A pvc fence would never last.


It was wood.

Ill get over it, just frustrated. I like setting up early so the community gets excited. I had 20 sections of 8 ft fences on stakes in the ground. We had 60+ mph gusts...some were up rooted from the ground and tossed across the street, some just snapped in half, all were damaged.

Missing tombstones, skulls, my milk cooler off my porch, broken lights.
ill wallow in self pity, and then rebuild. Thanks for the motivation guys.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Turbophanx said:


> It was wood.


 Sorry.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I am right there with you tonight. Had to rush out and take down all of my tombstones because of the storm coming through now. Really hoping that the fence survives the night. Would have gotten it also if I would have known it was going to be this bad. So tomorrow I repair yet another 2 tombstones and try to figure out how to make the 3 inch chunk that was taken out of one of them look like it was natural. Kinda looks like a bite was taken out of it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Unfortunately this is what October looks like every year for us here. So i either don't put out things that wont survive in 40-60 mph winds or i build it to withstand.. This is part of the reason why i have switched the walk through a few years back to being entirely built out of wood panels with 7/16 OSB roofing. Even then it still has a tendency to move around a lil on the driveway if i dont put enough screws holding them together. Thing has to weigh a few thousand pounds but ethen again its also 8 feet tall by 60 feet long so its a nice billboard efffect for the wind to push on.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Turbophanx said:


> It was wood.
> 
> Ill get over it, just frustrated. I like setting up early so the community gets excited. I had 20 sections of 8 ft fences on stakes in the ground. We had 60+ mph gusts...some were up rooted from the ground and tossed across the street, some just snapped in half, all were damaged.
> 
> ...




60 mile an hour winds? That is insane!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Back up and together. now to start adding the bigger stuff in prep for the big day.

Im having a party on Friday so I really need to have it done by then, inside the house too.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Turb: "... having a party ..." BiNG! That's why we set up a little early this year. 
Every year the kid has one and every year gets more complicated due to the 
ever-growing roster of commitments. The party was a week early this year so 
we adjusted our habits to accommodate it.

Good you got your mojo back. You have far more than we do so that's inspiration 
right there. Have fun!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Sigh.... Snow in the forecast for tommorrow night. More winds too.

Will I ever get a break?


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Man! that just hurts to hear that. Last year we got 12" snow two days before the big day. this year I am hoping we DO NOT SEE SNOW until Nov 1.....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We might get snow as well....


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I feel awful reading all of these posts. It's times like this I feel blessed to live in always mild Georgia.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> We might get snow as well....


... seems many of us on the east coast should brace for same.


----------

